

Mail Pilot launches in the AppStore℠ - kmfrk
http://mail-pilot.com/blog/mail-pilot-launches-in-the-appstore/

======
zimpenfish
Well, I might try it but ten of my hard-earned shiny British pounds for
something that might turn out as disappointing as Mailbox?

No thank you.

~~~
kmfrk
I haven't tried it, but what was disappointing about Mailbox? The Dropbox
acquisition?

~~~
zimpenfish
It only does a few thousand emails; the compose window is very much top-
quoting oriented; I hate the stupid "menu hidden sideways under the main view"
(but everyone is doing that these days). Lots of small things like those.

I dunno, they've done a pretty good job of the app but it's not for me -
there's still way too much friction and frippery involved for my brain.

